
LifeLock CEO Had His Own Identity Stolen Numerous Times, Suit Alleges - joshwa
http://www.dvorak.org/blog/?p=17930
======
dkokelley
I don't see what the big deal is. Lifelock explains what they do and have a
guarantee.

<http://www.lifelock.com/lifelock-for-people>

Here they explain that everything they do can be done by you for free. They
describe what they do as changing the oil in your car. You could do it
yourself, but it's just convenient to have the professionals do it.

------
bluelu
The fault lies in the system. Nowhere else in the world it's possible to
create an official document (like a driver licence) or a bank account without
proper authentication.

~~~
ambition
Am I understanding this correctly? In the US, you can create driver's licenses
and bank accounts with only a social security number?

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
In Missouri at least, to get a driver's license you need your SSN, your birth
certificate, and some form of identification like a passport or a bill in your
name at your current address.

~~~
plusbryan
as if it's so hard to give cynthia at AT&T a fake name and address.

~~~
cstejerean
it's much harder to get the birth certificate. The utility bill is only used
to establish address, and making sure that everyone's address is up to date is
not easy or worth too much effort.

------
andrewparker
Social Security # are security through obscurity. We need a national ID system
that provided security by design. And, don't bother arguing that we shouldn't
have a national ID system because Social Security #s are already a national ID
system. If we're going to have a national ID system, it might as well be a
good one.

------
bigtoga
I'm so glad this was posted on YC. Thank you! I'm glad this place is featuring
the exact same links as reddit, digg, slashdot, etc. Woohoo copycats!

------
johnyzee
A suit alleges to have had his identity stolen... I, for one, am not
surprised.

